# Problem lowering with vag-com



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

I lowered it a few weeks ago and it went flawlessly. I wanted to raise it up 5 mm from where I lowered it to, so first i moved it back to stock. So far, so good. But now I can't lower it. I should say, CH 1 won't adjust. After I type in a new value and hit test, it says 'invalid'. I can go through 2, 3, 4, after the new number and 'test', they all say 'vaild'. But then because of CH 1, when I hit channel 5, it won't let me save it all. I move all 4 channels back to stock, they all go 'valid', I change CH 5 to 1, and it works perfect. Any suggestions? Oh, and I did try rocking the car, but maybe I am not able to enough? Thanks for any help.
My last scan:
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Data version: 20081017
Steve Berg
Tuesday,21,October,2008,00:24:07:55995
Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77
VIN: WVGPZ77L74D086513 Mileage: 115310km/71650miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 070 906 016 BG HW: 028 101 172 9
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª5979
Revision: 5KO3 Serial number: VWZ3Z0D7213157
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 1 1 1
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09D 927 750 AN
Component: AL 750 6A 0546
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl
Part No: 7L0 907 379 E
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0202
Coding: 0022786
Shop #: WSC 22599 444 00841
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 M HW: 5WK 470 26
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0131304
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX
Component: ELV XXXX
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 907 040 H
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7L6-937-049.lbl
Part No: 7L6 937 049 L
Component: 2703
Coding: 0111806
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 11: Engine II Labels: None
Part No SW: 070 906 016 BG HW: 028 101 172 9
Component: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGSª5979
Revision: 5KO3 Serial number: VWZ3Z0D7213157
Coding: 0060575
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 C
Component: 05 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0352
Revision: BB36963 Serial number: 00026573
Coding: 0012341
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
Part No: 7L0 959 339 D
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 005 0007
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 7L6 920 980 P
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 2935
Coding: 0023231
Shop #: WSC 22599 444 59177
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 819 008 B
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 0235
Coding: 0000030
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 7L6-919-879.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 879
Component: JCI PathPoint 1700
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 BE
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0122
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 3D0 909 157
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 32: Differential Locks Labels: None
Part No: 0AC 927 771 B
Component: SG-Quersperre 5018
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 7L6-919-887-CD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 887 D
Component: Navigation 0628
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 3D0 909 158
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L0 959 933 E
Component: B3 HSG 0201
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 22599 444 59177
Part No: 7L0 959 701 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 702 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 703 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 704 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 466
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 7L6-035-186-CD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0628
Coding: 0005077
Shop #: WSC 00001 552 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 7L6-907-273.lbl
Part No: 7L6 907 273
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0052
Coding: 0211390
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof Labels: 7L6-919-044.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 044 G
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530
Revision: 00600530 Serial number: 2009268.03
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics Labels: 3D0-035-617.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 035 617 A HW: 3D0 035 617 A
Component: Telematik NAR1 0106
Coding: 0076510
Shop #: WSC 22599 444 00841
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1224889878426)*

nothing?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1224889878426) (ArtieLange)*

anyone else even _alter_ their ride-height on their touareg?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1224889878426) (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_anyone else even _alter_ their ride-height on their touareg?
 Many have and if it is not done right it does not work right.


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

It works fine back at stock values though correct?
Jeff


_Modified by gqjeff at 7:47 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

I just tried to do this with my Vad and now I have a faul t and my air suspension will not move up or down?????? Wife is going to be pissed in the morning when this fault pops up. She told me last night I would screw the vehicle up too LOL.
Jeff


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: (gqjeff)*

Yeah, mine works back at the stock #'s fine. And it worked great lowered too, just can't get it back there. 
If you follow the directions exactly, the fault will go away. Remember to have the sport/auto/comfort dial set to auto.


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

Yea I am using the Vad program so the screens look different. I will have to wait until tomorrow to get it resolved with Darryl.
Jeff


----------



## VR6exy98 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Problem lowering with vag-com (ArtieLange)*

Yes I had this problem kind of. I went to lower my Treg but the only valid # i got was around 522mm in the front and 527 in the rear? Is there a limit to how far we can lower the treg??? I was hoping to go a lil lower but didnt want to fiddle with it too much. But I noticed when you cant get it to save a setting that if you close everything and start ur vag-com over again and set the security code again then you can readjust the setting to save new values. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

Artie, can you go into the measuring blocks in module 34 and see what 4 and 10 say in auto for ch 1-4?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (gqjeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gqjeff* »_Artie, can you go into the measuring blocks in module 34 and see what 4 and 10 say in auto for ch 1-4?

Artie doesn't have a VAD, he has the VAG-COM software.
the procedure is to go to field 34 under "chassis" (which is "level control").... then you type in the login information, go to "adaptation", then you go through channels 1-4 typing in the new value (depending on whether you want to raise or lower), then you need to go to channel 5 and type a "1" to save new settings.
gqjeff - did you go to channel 5 afterward and type in a "1"?
EDIT: also VERY important that once you log in and go to "adaptation", the vehicle will go through the motions to lower itself and then go back to level 2... you MUST WAIT for it to finish doing this before you continue. do NOT enter any value in channel 1 until the vehicle is done calibrating itself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 10:19 AM 10-31-2008_


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

Yes I go into channel 5 also and type 1.. If you can look into measuring blocks though in 4 and 10 you can see what your measurments are.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (gqjeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gqjeff* »_Yes I go into channel 5 also and type 1.. If you can look into measuring blocks though in 4 and 10 you can see what your measurments are.

don't think the VAG-COM has a "measuring blocks" section.... if so, can you tell me where it is? i searched and didn't find anything on it last night.


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

OIC.. Hmm seems to be a GREAT feature on the vad then.. I can go into thh blocks and see where to car is at in MM from the stock ride heights and also if the corners r off so i can make the changes and get it all back to full level.. Maybe someone with a vag can help you find them if they have that ability...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (gqjeff)*

VAG-COM now known as VCDS does have the ability to view the measuring block data of the vehicle. There are two different ways to access that information. One way is to click the measuring block button and go to the group for your information. The other way is to select advance measuring blocks and click the check box for the info you are looking for.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ahhh, THANK you santos! i wasn't looking at the native screen, but instead the adaptation screen when looking for it. no wonder.
thanks so much man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

You will like that feature....


----------



## Peter_11 (Feb 16, 2011)

What was security code to access Suspension Level Control Calibration?
I tried 31564, but it does not work.


----------

